# Attaccare bottone



## mauro63

Ciao , volevo chiedervi se "attaccare bottone" oltre al significato di rimorchiare, beccare vuol dir anche tediare qualcuno con un discorso lungo e tedioso . Grazie .


----------



## Paulfromitaly

mauro63 said:


> Ciao , volevo chiedervi se "attaccare bottone" oltre al significato di rimorchiare, beccare vuol dir anche tediare qualcuno con un discorso lungo e tedioso . Grazie .



"Attaccare bottone" non significa rimorchiare o beccare, ma iniziare una conversazione magari un pò logorroica con qualcuno, in maniera disinvolta.


----------



## sabrinita85

Io direi che 'attaccare bottone' vuol dire innanzitutto cominciare una conversazione con una persona sconosciuta; poi per estensione, direi rimorchiare, ma non direi che questa espressione possa essere usata come parafrasi di infastidire qualcuno con un discorso noioso.

Forse cercavi: attaccare un pilotto.


----------



## Necsus

Dal Garzanti
_attaccare un bottone a qualcuno_, (_fig. fam_.) trattenerlo con un discorso lungo e noioso.

E se poi t'interessa: sapevo che il detto aveva origine dal ferro usato anticamente per cauterizzare le ferite, e ho trovato conferma in questa simpatica pagina.


----------



## rocamadour

Confermo le risposte di Paul e Necsus , aggiungendo che da questa espressione ha chiaramente origine il sostantivo *attaccabottoni* ("_s.m.e f. (fam)_ Chiacchierone importuno e noioso" dal _Dizionario Enciclopedico Zanichelli_).


----------



## gabrigabri

sabrinita85 said:


> Io direi che 'attaccare bottone' vuol dire innanzitutto cominciare una conversazione con una persona sconosciuta; poi per estensione, direi rimorchiare, ma non direi che questa espressione possa essere usata come parafrasi di infastidire qualcuno con un discorso noioso.
> 
> Forse cercavi: attaccare un pilotto.



Anche io direi che uno che "attacca bottone" è uno che si appiccica, e magari ci prova!!

Però non conosco attaccare un "pilotto"; dal romano conosco "attaccare un pippone" (non so se sia volgare oppure no!).


----------



## sabrinita85

gabrigabri said:


> Anche io direi che uno che "attacca bottone" è uno che si appiccica, e magari ci prova!!
> 
> Però non conosco attaccare un "pilotto"; dal romano conosco "attaccare un pippone" (non so se sia volgare oppure no!).


Uhm, ho cercato su goggle e ci sono pochi risultati con pilotto.

Strano... io pensavo fosse un'espressione del Nord.

Pippone, sì...! Questo è romano!  E neanche troppo volgare.
(Come ho fatto a non pensarci prima!)


----------



## Salegrosso

Ciao. 
Mi devo discostare un po' da quanto dite, perche' ho sempre sentito l'espressione _attaccare bottone_ come _cominciare una conversazione_, ma in modo neutro, senza alcuna idea di discorso lungo, pedante e magari sgradito. 
Esempio realistico: 
- Come vi siete conosciuti? 
- Mah, eravamo in coda alla posta, e aspettando abbiamo attaccato bottone, pensa che abbiamo scoperto di essere entrambi amici di Gianni, ...

Cosi', per dire.

Parlando di qualcuno che fa discorsi infiniti e non ti molla piu', ho sentito dire _attaccare una pezza, attaccare un pistolotto. _
A Verona diciamo che la persona _e' un chiodo_.


----------



## sabrinita85

Salegrosso said:


> Ciao.
> Mi devo discostare un po' da quanto dite, perche' ho sempre sentito l'espressione _attaccare bottone_ come _cominciare una conversazione_, ma in modo neutro, senza alcuna idea di discorso lungo, pedante e magari sgradito.
> Esempio realistico:
> - Come vi siete conosciuti?
> - Mah, eravamo in coda alla posta, e aspettando abbiamo attaccato bottone, pensa che abbiamo scoperto di essere entrambi amici di Gianni, ...
> 
> Cosi', per dire.


Anche io la penso come te! Secondo me è neutra come espressione.


----------



## Giannaclaudia

Devo ammettere che anch'io l'ho sempre usata in senso neutro e se voglio dare una connotazione negativa la faccio diventare così: "_se attacca bottone_ non finisce più di parlare".


----------



## rocamadour

Anch'io *pilotto  *non l'avevo mai sentito, ma *pistolotto* sì.


----------



## alcesta

Se ben ricordo, questa espressione l'ho vista di recente nell'_Ultimo Capodanno dell'umanità_ di Ammaniti, e l'autore l'ha certamente usata nel senso negativo... quindi si può usare anche col valore neutro? Perché sui dizionari vedo sempre l'interpretazione dello _Zanichelli_.


----------



## lostinmilan

Posso dire: Gli Uomini vanno in discoteca con solo una cosa in testa: ad attaccare buttone con le ragazze.   ?

Grazie.


----------



## italfan

Attaccare bottone significa iniziare un discorso, non so cosa intendevi dire? Forse pensavi "Gli uomini vanno in discoteca con solo una cosa in mente: a *conoscere* ragazze nuove?"


----------



## lostinmilan

Grazie, Italfan. Ne intendevo dire.  Ma Nel dizionario, attacare buttone significa :to chat up. In inglese non significa solo di conoscere (lo sesso opposto) ma anche le altri fasi..


----------



## italfan

Sì, capisco, però aspetta tuttavia altre opinioni (preferibilmente quelle dei madrelingua)...


----------



## franz rod

"Gli uomini vanno in discoteca con una sola cosa in testa: attaccare bottone alle  ragazze"

Attaccare bottone è una forma abbastanza colloquiale.


----------



## acidqueen

*I*ntanto franz rad ha ragione: niente "a" in questo caso prima dell'infinito (e non chiedermi perchè). *I*noltre, "attaccare bottone" è sì una forma colloquiale, ma secondo me anche un po' antiquata -non troppo però-
*S*e vuoi rendere più "giovane" la frase, sottolineando il fatto che vogliono conoscere ragazze nella speranza di portarsele a casa per la notte... io direi:
"gli uomini vanno in discoteca con una sola cosa in testa: abbordare ragazze", senza neanche articolo indeterminativo che sta a sottolineare come _non importa se bella o brutta basta che sia femmina_


----------



## housecameron

Io direi _attaccare bottone *con* le ragazze (_o_ abbordare, rimorchiare,_ ecc.)


----------



## Mariano50

italfan said:


> Attaccare bottone significa iniziare un discorso,


Penso anch'io che non significhi di più, è il semplice tentativo di entrare in communicazione con una persona! Lo fanno anche i pensionati annoiati!


----------



## lostinmilan

Grazie Tutti. Allora, potrei dire: attacare buttone e un modo effettivo per migliorare la sua socievolezza.    ?  (voglio dire che iniziare di parlare alla gente e bene per sua vita socievole.)  Grazie.


----------



## italfan

lostinmilan said:


> Grazie Tutti. Allora, potrei dire: attacare b*u*ttone e un modo effettivo per migliorare la sua socievolezza. ? (voglio dire che iniziare di parlare alla gente e bene per sua vita socievole.) Grazie.


 
B*o*ttone


----------



## acidqueen

lostinmilan said:


> Grazie Tutti. Allora, potrei dire: attacare buttone e un modo effettivo per migliorare la sua socievolezza.    ?  (voglio dire che iniziare di parlare alla gente e bene per sua vita socievole.)  Grazie.



Oltre a b*o*ttone..
"...iniziare *a *parlare *con la *(alla non è sbagliato, ma secondo me, suona meglio così) *è un* bene per *la *sua vita *sociale*"

Sociale = che vive in società, relativo al vivere in una società organizzata
Socievole = che tende per natura ad avere rapporti sociali, che ama la compagnia di altri individui [è più il modo di essere!]

cfr. De Mauro


----------



## SunDraw

lostinmilan said:


> attac*c*ar[e] b*o*ttone *è* un modo *efficace* per accrescere i *propri* rapporti/contatti sociali


----------



## acidqueen

E "...è un ottimo modo per migliorare la sua vita di relazione" non è ancora meglio?
Non è formalissimo, ma è corretto e scorrevole.


----------



## SunDraw

acidqueen said:


> E "...è un ottimo modo per migliorare la sua vita di relazione" non è ancora meglio?
> Non è formalissimo, ma è corretto e scorrevole.


Scusate, ma...
Qui va insegnato a lostinmilan che ci vuole un *propria*, non quel sua!
O no?


----------

